# Finished Walnut Lamp



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is the finished version of the Walnut lamp. She wanted a creme or white lamp shade but would prefer creme. So I told her to bring it in and I would put a shade on I had bought. Anyway it didn't turn out to bad. Now the wife thinks she might need a couple. I just ordered 12 3 X 3 walnut pieces. So guess I will be busy.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks great! Now you have something to read your walnuts by!

Did you drill a hole down the middle for the cord or did you split the blank cut dados and glue back before turning?


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice I just love walnut..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

rwyoung said:


> Looks great! Now you have something to read your walnuts by!
> 
> Did you drill a hole down the middle for the cord or did you split the blank cut dados and glue back before turning?


Rob I drill down the middle. You have to be a little careful and don't put to much pressure on the bit so it doesn't wonder on you. 

Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bernie.. It looks like you're retiring from a full-time job to go to a full-time-and-a-half job!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks great Bernie, well done.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

I'd like to order 100 of 'em. Can you have that ready before Christmas?
Seriously, nice work. I can see why your work is in demand. When I grow up I wanna be just like you!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bernie I think they look very nice with the cream shade. Yeah I need to place an order too!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. Appreciated. Yep 36 days but who is counting.


Deb I keep telling ya all you need is to get your lathe and get after it.:laugh:


----------

